# Big Game auf Gran Canaria/Touristenerfahrung/II.Teil



## mymo (8. Dezember 2004)

*Nun mein zweiter Versuch für die AB´ler zu berichten.*
*(Leider mit etwas weniger Zeit)*


*Über die erste Fahrt mit der FELUSI hatte ich berichtet. Erwähnt hatte ich auch das mich meine "bessee Hälfte " begleitet und Ihr die Fahrt gut ge-*
*fallen hat. Jedoch ein zweites Mal konnte ich sie nicht überzeugen. Aber das gemeinsam erlebte brachte sie zu dem von mir ersehnten Vorschlag*
*"fahr Du man mit,ich leg mich in die Sonne" und das auf dem letzten ver-*
*bleibenden Tag.*
*Früh morgens hoch, Frühstück in Rekordzeit,leicht hechelnd rechtzeitig im*
*Hafen bei der FELUSI.*
*Pünktlich ging es los, aus dem Hafen, Ruten zum Schleppen klar gemacht,ab die Post zum Ankerplatz.......KEIN BISS!!!*
*Super Wetter,bisschen windig,Dünung....hatte schon wieder den Edelplatz im Kampfstuhl vom Ktp angeboten bekommen...und schon*
*waren die Ruten mit Fischstückchen und/oder ganzen Makrelen oder*
*Filets beködert. Ab damit...gaaanz laangsaaam runterlassen, auf ca. 60m. Macht Sinn, da sich sonst das Vorfach um die Hauptschnur vertüddelt. Natürlich wieder eine mit Luftballon auf Thun, in Schwebe.*
*Es wurde fleissig angefüttert...,auf dem Vorschiff kamen die ersten*
*Barschartigen auf Deck (gefangen auf kleine Fischstücken an leichter*
*Rute). Und dann war es auch wieder soweit.. BEI MIR! Der Knüppel krumm...Rute aus dem Halter...kleiner Anschlag...und kurbeln. Der*
*Widerstand war nicht allzu heftig, jedoch konnte mann erkennen das ER*
*kein Rochen war, dafür schoss er zu sehr hin und her. Hoch kam nach kurzer Zeit ein schöner Bonito. Das fing ja sehr gut an. Er kam in die Klappe, die Rute wurde neu beködert.......TUNA,TUNA,TUNA!!! brüllte*
*der HIWI begeistert. Jetzt konnte ich sie auch ab und zu im Wasser schimmern sehen. Das Heck wurde frei gemacht(also Ruten auf die Seite); DER Kpt holte wieder seinen von mir schon beschriebenen Holz-*
*knüppel und los ging es. Ruck zuck waren zwei weitere Bonitos im Boot.*
*Dann.......RUHE...alles vorbei...nichts passierte mehr. Die Bonitos waren schneller weg, als sie gekommen waren. Also normal weitermachen. *
*Die Ruten wieder an den alten Platz, eine rechts am Halter des Kampfstuhles und die andere linkssssss.....sollte sie hin...ging nicht...*
*riss was dran...verdrehte mir bald den Arm...dann aber kein Problem*
*und herein mit dem letzten Bonito des Tages.*
*Bis dahin war ich sehr zufrieden mit meinem Ergebnis: Der Kpt 2, ich 2!!*
*BIN ICH EIN TOLLER HECHT!!???*
*Bonito versorgt, Zigarette anzünden, zufrieden sein, geniessen.........*
*Mein anderer Knüppel ist AK krumm und die Schnur läuft....Fluppe weg..*
*Rute aus dem Halter puhlen....jemand legt mir von hinten das Tapez*
*an....und dann puumpeen. Keine Ahnung wie lange es gedauert hat bis *
*er (Rochen/Name?) oben war, aber ein anständige Brocken. Konnte ich nicht hochheben (hab´s mit dem Rücken) und war der bisher schwerste Fisch für mich.*
*ICH BIN DER KING AUF DEM DAMPFER!!!??(dachte ich im Stillen)*
*Also jetzt die Fluppe an, cool sein, beobachten wie der Fisch wieder*
*zurückgesetzt wird....hochzufrieden mit der ganzen Welt.*
*Rute neu beködert( jetzt mit 2 ganzen Makrelen auf Einzelhaken) und *
*nach unten. Ab jetzt nur noch geniessen und im Stuhl zurücklehnen.Ich*
*habe alles erreicht, jetzt sollten die anderen (6 Angler) auch mal was*
*richtiges hochholen. Kleines Bier genehmigen, mit Kpt anstossen,lass*
*laufen. DER KNÜPPEL IST KRUMM!!!!!!!!......MEINER!!!...WIEDER.*
*Das ist mir jetzt schon ein wenig peinlich, soviel Glück auf einmal, das*
*kenn ich für meine Person eigentlich überhaupt nicht.Also das bekannte Programm.....puumpeen...puumpeen...keine Sonne...der geht wie ein*
*Dampfschiff und nimmt jede Menge Schnur...Puhh, wat nu? Der Kpt *
*gibt der linken Bootsseite Order die Ruten einzuholen. Der Hiwi nimmt*
*mir die Rute ab, öffnet etwas die Bremse und turnt mit der Rute am Boote entlang auf das Vorschiff (die Schnur lief vom Heck unter das Boot nach vorne).Ich nahm also auf dem Kampfstuhl auf Vordeck Platz und .......puumpte....eine ganze Zeit lang. Dann kam auch er (Roundtail)*
*hoch. Der HIWI gaffte, schaffte es aber nicht alleine den Rochen an Deck zu kriegen, der Kpt half mit. Und dann lag er da...mein noch grösster....Fotos machen...nicht rumalbern....und voller Dankbarkeit für*
*soviel Glück.....zurück in sein Reich......*
*ICH BIN DER KÖNIG DER PERLONSTRÜMPFE!!!!!!*
*HERRSCHER ALLER REUSEN!!!!!!*
*Waren nur ganz kurz die Gedanken, da ich die Gesichter der anderen Angler sah und die freuten sich mit mir.....kam sofort wieder Bescheidenheit auf, bei dieser Fairness.*
*Zeit um....Ruten raus...losmachen....Fahrt aufnehmen.....sofort die 5*
*Schleppruten raus und ab in Rtg Hafen.*
*Leider auch auf der Rückfahrt kein Biss beim schleppen.*
*Fazit: Auch ein Touri-Angler kann absolut auf seine Kosten auf Granne*
*kommen. Und das für vergleichbar "kleines Geld". Im Sommer will ich versuchen meine Regierung zu überzeugen das dann die fliegenden*
*Fische,Delphine und Wale da sind und wir sie uns ansehen müssen.*
*Das dann die Saison für Schleppangeln ist und die Chance auf Marlin am grössten ist, werde ich Ihr auf der Rückfahrt erzählen.*
*Wenn ihr mal da seid, probiert es selber aus.....Nutzt es*

*MYMO*


----------



## Sailfisch (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Big Game auf Gran Canaria/Touristenerfahrung/II.Teil*

Schöner Bericht und schöne Bilder! Besten Dank.


----------



## Tiffy (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Big Game auf Gran Canaria/Touristenerfahrung/II.Teil*

Moin Moin,

feiner Bericht. Kenne das Rochenpumpen. Hab ich glaub ich im Jahr 2000 mal gemacht. Auch auf Granne, da aber mit der Blue-Marlin 3.

Vielen Dank für den Bericht #h


----------



## Karstein (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Big Game auf Gran Canaria/Touristenerfahrung/II.Teil*

Auch wieder klasse geschrieben, mymo - Respekt!!!

Wie teuer war denn eine Ausfahrt? Das würde bestimmt den einen oder anderen Gran Canaria Urlauber hier interessieren.

Viele Grüße

Karsten


----------



## Alf Stone (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Big Game auf Gran Canaria/Touristenerfahrung/II.Teil*

40-50 € hat er im ersten Teil geschrieben. Finde ich für eine erste Big Game Erfahrung mehr als günstig.
Meine Freundin will nächstes Jahr auch mal in die Sonne und nicht nur nach Norwegen oder Schweden, ich glaub ich weiß jetzt wo ich mich mal unbedingt umschauen muß.


----------



## Fishbuster (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Big Game auf Gran Canaria/Touristenerfahrung/II.Teil*

Du hast voll das richtige Boot getroffen, die "FELUSI" mit dem Jose als Capt., ein alter Berufsfischer der die Fisch-Nase hat. Jose kann nicht lesen u. nicht schreiben, aber er lacht immer u. weis wo die Fische stehen. Auch fängt er meistens den 1. Blue Marlin der Saison in Puerto Rico. Sein Katamaran ist schon fast ein Museum, erfüllt aber seinen Zweck. Für Stöckelschuhe u. Smoking ist er allerdings nicht geeignet. So gehen auch nur einige Gäste vom Robinson-Club fischen.
Petri Heil


----------



## Stingray (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Big Game auf Gran Canaria/Touristenerfahrung/II.Teil*

@ Tiffy

Mit Hans sein Dampfer "Blue Marlin 3 " fahre ich auch immer raus. Guckst Du Big Game Bilder Thread ! Da nur mit max. 8 Leuten rausgefahren wird, bringt das richtig spaß. 2005 muß ich unbedingt wieder hin !!!|supergri 

Gruß Stingray


----------



## Fishbuster (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Big Game auf Gran Canaria/Touristenerfahrung/II.Teil*

Stingray, wo ist der Vorteil?
Die BlUE Marlin III ist eine normale MY ASTINOR 10 mtr. mit Breite von nur 3,30 mtr. und deshalb ein relativ kleines Cockpit. Dann 8 Leute drauf, wie Du schreibst.
Der Kat "FELUSI" ist 12 mtr. und über 4 mtr. Breit u. eine total andere Bauart. Wenn dann da evtl. 12 Leute drauf sind, werden die alle dort viel mehr Raum haben.
Ich selbst kenne alle Boote dort persönlich.
Gutes Fischen nächstes Jahr.


----------



## mymo (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Big Game auf Gran Canaria/Touristenerfahrung/II.Teil*

Möchte die Ausführung von fishbuster bestätigen! Bin auch schon mal mit anderen Booten gefahren (lohnt sich aber kein Bericht) und habe das engere Zusammensein selber miterlebt. Es geht zwar und funktioniert auch. Das Problem ist aber weniger das Boot und etwas Enge, vielmehr zählt ob man den richtigen Kpt/Mannschaft hat. Und das hat man gemäss meiner Erfahrung auf jedenfall auf der FELUSI (sicherlich auch woanders-will keinen schlecht machen). 
Übrigens, wollte eigentlich mit Hans fahren, der hatte aber die Marlin III in der Werft.

mymo


----------



## Stingray (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Big Game auf Gran Canaria/Touristenerfahrung/II.Teil*

@ Fishbuster

Die FELUSI werde ich auch mal testen. Gibt es denn noch ander alternativen. Also Boote die nicht stellen anfahren, wo man nur 40 cm Katzenhaie und andere Kleinfische fängt. Habe ich da auch schon viel gesehen. Also ein Schiff mit guter Besatzung. Ich bringe immer meine eigene Ausrüstung mit, und möchte gerne beim rein- und rausfahren schleppen. Und draußen halt auf die größeren (Rochen, Amberjack, .....usw) Grundangeln. Wenn Du da alle Boote kennst, kannst Du mir vieleicht Tips geben.

Gruß Stingray


----------



## walhalla (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Big Game auf Gran Canaria/Touristenerfahrung/II.Teil*

Auf Gran Canaria kann mach die "Garvi" chartern, ist ein sehrgeplegtes 10 metr Boot mit nagelneuer Shimano Ausruestung.Der australische Kampfsthul ist auch top.Das Boot liegt in Pasito Blanco, in der Naehe von Maspalomas. 

Stingray, ich lebe seit 11 Jahren auf Gran Canaria und habe davon ca 100 TAge jedes Jahr auf dem Wasser beim Fischen verbracht.
Grundfischen ist in den Wintermonaten  auf Fuertventura besser....die Sommermonate sind dann zum Schleppangeln interessant und hier sind auch Gran Canaria und Gomera gute Plaetze.
Ansonsten ist neben Fuerteventura auch La Palma ein Geheimtip.

Matthias


----------



## Sailfisch (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Big Game auf Gran Canaria/Touristenerfahrung/II.Teil*

Wirklich sehr interessant! Besten Dank für Eure Ratschläge. Bis dato habe ich von Big Game in Europa, genauer gesagt Kanaren wenig gehalten, dachte die Aussichten seien nicht so gut. Nach Euren Auskünften hört sich das aber gut an! Allerdings halte ich nichts vom Rochenfischen, daß ist aber meine ganz persönliche Meinung, weil ich die Rochen irgendwie nicht zu den Fischen zähle.


----------



## Stingray (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Big Game auf Gran Canaria/Touristenerfahrung/II.Teil*

@ Sailfisch

Guckst Du hier www.bluemarlin3.com . Photo Albums. Dann weißt Du was vor Gran Canaria los ist.

Gruß Stingray


----------



## walhalla (11. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Big Game auf Gran Canaria/Touristenerfahrung/II.Teil*

Hallo,

Die Kanaren sind leicht zu erreichen und man hat super Unterkuenfte und kann auch gut Urlaub mit Angeln kombinieren.
Das "richtige " Big Game Fischen auf Marlin und Thun beschraenkt sich allerdings auf einige Monate. Leider ist hier das Fischen genau wie auf Madeira und Azoren seit 8 Jahren sehr zurueckgegangen. Man kann immer noch Toptage erleben, muss aber auch viele Durststrecken einkalkulieren.

Ein erschreckendes Beispiel....1996 fing ein Boot in 100 Angeltagen 102 Blue Marlin auf den Azoren, diese Jahr fing das selbe Boot bei ca 90 Tagen 7 Blue Marlin.
Die Gruende fuer den Rueckgang im Nordatlantik sind leider nicht bekannt, ich vermuete, Das Stroemungsaenderungen und Ueberfischung die Hauptgruende sind.
Matthias


----------



## Fishbuster (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Big Game auf Gran Canaria/Touristenerfahrung/II.Teil*

@Stingray,
in puerto rico oder in den noch anderen 4 häfen im süden von gran canaria gibt es min. noch insge. 10 charterboote zum fischen als angebot. die küste da unten hat einen gr. nachteil, sie ist flach und das boot muss rund 10 seemeilen fahren, um in tiefes wasser für z.B. Marlin u. Thun zu kommen. dann erst ist die 200-300 mtr.kante erreicht. die charterboote machen das mit einer ca. 5 kn "schleppfahrt" fast 2 std. lang. echtes big game kann also nur max. 2-3 std. sattfinden denn die ausfahrten sind alle mit 6 std. im verkauf. ich meine hier die normalen touri-charterboote für 50 Euro/pers. u. mit 8-12 pers. an bord. andere boote, die evtl. mehr leistung bieten, kosten dann auch mehr, viel mehr. du musst also vorher gut wissen, was du zahlen kannst/willst und wofür.
deshalb kannst du in fangreports für gran canaria lesen, das diese o.g. boote viele mini -dornhaie, -rochen, brassen etc. fangen. weil die boote im flachen wasser auf grund fischen. damit zeit u. sprit sparen. petri heil


----------



## dorschjoe (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Big Game auf Gran Canaria/Touristenerfahrung/II.Teil*

Hallo Günter!
Hast Du schon dein neues Boot oder liegst Du noch mit der Fishbuster
auf Fuerteventura?

Bin der Hamburger(Glückskind) der im Juli den großen Marlin für
eine 1/2 Stunde drann hatte.


----------



## Fishbuster (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Big Game auf Gran Canaria/Touristenerfahrung/II.Teil*

Hallo Andreas, ja, neues Boot ist da, aber der alte gute fishbuster liegt noch im morro
und wartet auf übernahme des neuen herrchens. Günter
p.s.
was haste den da für schöne rollen/ruten auf deinem bild?


----------

